# Stranraer to keep the Belfast connection.



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

The proposal for Stena Line and P&O to share facilities at Cairnryan seems to have been abandoned. The official reason is excessive cost, but whatever the reason it does mean that for the time being Stranraer is keeping the Irish connection. The main problem will be that the shallow water from the Scaur buoy inward (about 4 metres at low water) will compromise any further developement regarding bigger ships on the route. We will have to wait and see what happens next. Dave.


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

Rumour doing the rounds locally (in Stranraer) that Stena Line have commenced a survey of Oldhouse Point, about half a mile North of Cairn Point light. The ground there was used as a dumping ground for material from the ship breaking at Cairnryan, (including asbestos and mercury). I must emphasise that this is only a rumour at this stage. Dave.


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

The local paper, the Free Press, is reporting that Stena Line is indeed exploring the possibility of building a berth at "Oldhouse point". This was reported on the !0th Jan 2008. This investigation is a six month process so it will be some time before a decision can be made. This site is apparently contaminated with toxic materials, see my last post.
Dave


----------

